# Great Ride This Sunday the 25th in Arkansas!



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

This Sunday I will be holding another P.O.P. ride. This is a Great Ride we start in Perryville and go out Hwy 60 and then Take Hwy 7 over Ola Mtn. from there we will head towards and climb Petit Jean Mtn, after descending the front of Petit Jean we will head back towards Perryville on Hwy 9 and go over Perry Mtn. This is a great ride and the fall colors will be awesome.
For those that aren't familiar I call it the P.O.P. because we cover Perry,Ola & Petit Jean Mountains. We will also Visit three counties, Perry, Yell & Conway. This is a no drop ride I plan to keep a 18-20mph on the flats. we will regroup at the top of Ola & Petit Jean.
This ride is not supported by we have three convenient stops along the way to refuel (Ola,Petit Jean & Oppelo) so bring $. My wife will be available to pick up anyone who needs assistance. at the end of the ride I have reserved the Pavilion at the Perryville Park so we can have an impromptu Picnic so bring a cooler.

Start Time 9:00 AM
Start Place Perryville Park just inside Perryille on HWY 10 right after you cross Fourche La Fave River.
Distance about 84 miles

If you have any questions post here or call my cell 501-680-5065.

See Ya'll There - Robb


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

*POP Ride is Cancelled Due to unforeseen circumstances....*

POP Ride is Cancelled Due to unforeseen circumstances....


----------

